# Dx for hemodynamic instability



## Mklaubauf (Apr 12, 2011)

HI,
We put in a CVL (procedure 36556) for a pt. with renal insufficiency, and also hemodynamic instability  for fluid managment, pt. is status post colectomy.

I have the Dx. for renal insufficiency of 593.0 and the s/p coloectomy of V45.72, 
I don't know what dx to use for hemodynamic instability or fluid managment.

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Marci, CPC


----------



## Kimmers (Apr 15, 2011)

What is causing the hemodynamic instability? Cardiac perfusion failure? Circulatory shock? Advanced heart failure?


----------

